# Problems with Paint Tool SAI? Please help!



## demonwerewolf110 (May 28, 2012)

So, I've gone and downloaded a carp-ton of brushes, canvases and textures and whatnot, but when I open up SAI to use them, none of them are showing up. It's all still the default brushes and textures.

Anyone know what the problem is or what I can do about it? I've gone into the help file, but it's almost entirely Engrish. lol


----------



## Ansitru (May 28, 2012)

You need to drag the brushes into the correct folders in your Sai-directory, wherever it is that you installed it. 
A great tutorial that explains this (plus, comes with great brushes), can be found here.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 28, 2012)

They are in the right folders. That's why I'm having such a hard time with this. That link you supplied is actually where I got a bunch of my brushes.


----------



## Ansitru (May 28, 2012)

Ah, the brushes supplied by DarlingMionette are ones that you need to recreate in the program. 
This takes quite a  while, but you just need to follow the set-up screenshots she's provided from all her brush-specs.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 28, 2012)

Well, it's not just those brushes, it's all of the brushes and canvas textures I've downloaded from multiple different sources.


----------



## Ansitru (May 28, 2012)

Most need to be made in the program itself, which is why people add screenshots of the brush-specs. 
In the program, you should see your toolbox. Right-click on an empty spot and select the proper tool, like a pencil for the "lead pencil"-brush from Darlingmionette's tutorial. After you've created the basic brush, you can tweak the specs to match the ones on the provided screenshot and your brush should now be a copy of theirs.

As for the textures, they're added to your brushes, so you can find them by going to your toolbox, selecting a brush and then selecting a texture from the drop-down titled (in most cases) "no texture".


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (May 28, 2012)

Did you copy over the start-sai.exe included with the brush download?


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 28, 2012)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> Did you copy over the start-sai.exe included with the brush download?



Honestly, I downloaded all of these brushes and textures so long ago, I don't remember. lol
I actually just found this tutorial and I'm giving this a try right now: http://childofmoonlight.deviantart.com/art/Paint-tool-SAI-Brush-Tutorial-214423628


----------

